# Easier way to create collections?



## mymusic42 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there any way to create collections other than the manual way of assigning each document to a collection on the Kindle? I have about 400 documents in my Kindle, and it would be nice if I could just create/edit collections in Windows, rather than the kludgy Kindle Interface.

I also noticed that if I rename a file, it loses its place in a collection. 

Just wondering if there are any undocumented tricks to dealing with collections. 

Thanks


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If anyone can figure out the algorithm the Kindle uses to generate identifiers for books in the collections.json file, then it probably would be pretty easy to whip something up (where "easy" is relative to your coding expertise, of course). I'm not a good enough hacker to figure out what sort of hashing algorithm it uses, though.  (I tried a few obvious things, but nothing worked.)


----------



## mymusic42 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for the response!

looks like someone has figured it out. i got this response to the same question on another forum: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94261


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I just wish I could select the title and place it in a collection instead of opening the collection and having to go thru the whole 20+ page list of books and hope I get all the right ones the first time around.  While I LOVE having collections, the implementation is lacking.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

mymusic42 said:


> thanks for the response!
> 
> looks like someone has figured it out. i got this response to the same question on another forum: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94261


It's so irritating - if it's this 'easy' to do, why don't Amazon provide the feature themselves - surely it would only enhance the product?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> I just wish I could select the title and place it in a collection instead of opening the collection and having to go thru the whole 20+ page list of books and hope I get all the right ones the first time around. While I LOVE having collections, the implementation is lacking.


I think you can. . . .while on the title push to the right. One of the options is "add to collection". . . .when you click it, you then get all your collections so you can put it in whichever ones you want. . . . .


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think you can. . . .while on the title push to the right. One of the options is "add to collection". . . .when you click it, you then get all your collections so you can put it in whichever ones you want. . . . .


Nope all I get is the option to delete it from the device.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> Nope all I get is the option to delete it from the device.


You get the delete if you push the five-way to the left. If you push it to the right, you get a screen with the option to add it to a collection.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, the OTHER right....

Wish I'd known this 150+ books ago.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Not sure if this has been covered before, but if you are adding a whole page of books to a collection, eg an author group, you select the collection you want to add to, find the page where all those books are listed, then select menu and select 'add all books on this page' to collection. Even if you then have to unselect a couple, it is much quicker then doing each one individually.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Not sure if this has been covered before, but if you are adding a whole page of books to a collection, eg an author group, you select the collection you want to add to, find the page where all those books are listed, then select menu and select 'add all books on this page' to collection. Even if you then have to unselect a couple, it is much quicker then doing each one individually.


Wow, That's a useful tip - I wish I knew that before!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

That one is good to know too!  LOL Where were you guys when I was wading thru 20 pages of books to categorize?


----------



## abbiewilkins21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for so nice post. Here some nice tips you have describe to the how to make collection...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Wow, That's a useful tip - I wish I knew that before!


I only discovered it a few days ago myself.


----------

